# east cape evox pics



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

long time lurker of this site finally getting around to posting pictures of my finished build with ECC. I am going to try and find some of the production shots through the texts and emails the guys have sent along the way too but for now here she is all finished. Offset center console EVOX with a Suzuki 60. This was exactly the simple setup I wanted and I could not be happier with how it turned out. Only had the boat for a week or so now but ditto on everything Todd has said about the new model from East Cape. it's stable, shallow, dry, comfortable, and much more... it'll take me a while to describe my own opinions on it at length but off the bat it's clear every design and feature from ECC is extremely well thought out. 

I haven't measured draft yet but top end I'm seeing 36-38 varying with the load. 

Not pictured I also have a removable backrest that bolts to the bench hatch for when I want it.

My dog loves hanging out in the extra cockpit space and fly rods can actually slide in and out easily on on the starboard side. 

Can't wait to take her out again tomorrow!!

Hope y'all enjoy. Cheers


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great dude!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

This boat was the one right ahead of mine and I've been watching it come together over the last couple of months along with mine. Last time I was at the shop she was getting washed down for delivery. What a pretty boat!

The "offset" center console is brilliant.

Congrats @Reggiedog!

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

sexy


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! I like the way that offset console opens up the interior, I might have to think about that. I kinda wish someone would put something besides a 60 Suzuki on the boat though, just to get a comparison. I'm pretty sure it won't be me though, I really like what I keep hearing from guys about the 60 Suzuki.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful boat! I like the way that offset console opens up the interior, I might have to think about that. I kinda wish someone would put something besides a 60 Suzuki on the boat though, just to get a comparison. I'm pretty sure it won't be me though, I really like what I keep hearing from guys about the 60 Suzuki.


On the engine choice either way you won't regret it. 

Don't quote me on this but I believe the offset 8 inches from the starboard gunnel. You might push it over a few more as a compromise


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you put a 90 Zuke on that boat?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Zhunter said:


> Can you put a 90 Zuke on that boat?


Just guessing but the 90 would likely be a better fit on the regular Evo. No point in a 340lb motor on a skinny water sled.


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> Can you put a 90 Zuke on that boat?


Poled around for a few hours today. For me it would not be worth it because I really like how shallow the boat is now. I was able to get to a few spots I've always wanted to check out. But a great thing about ECC is they will build it how you want it.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks great! That makes me one more closer to mine.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Reggiedog said:


> On the engine choice either way you won't regret it.
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I believe the offset 8 inches from the starboard gunnel. You might push it over a few more as a compromise


I shall quote you I'm sure! I'm busy just now, closely studying your pictures, trying to decide just where a console should be. I think East Cape just 'hit it out of the park' with the Evo, and yours is wonderful. Kudos man!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Love it! Congrats


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Looks great! That makes me one more closer to mine.


Thanks. How are you going to rig yours?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Reggiedog said:


> Thanks. How are you going to rig yours?


Real similar to what everybody else has done. Going with the 60 Suzuki. I'm centering my console. Still finalizing colors, pretty sure I'm going with a white Suzuki. Can't wait!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice looking skiff, enjoy!!


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Real similar to what everybody else has done. Going with the 60 Suzuki. I'm centering my console. Still finalizing colors, pretty sure I'm going with a white Suzuki. Can't wait!


You will love it. Looking forward to seeing how that comes out.


----------

